

What if fats actually dont make us fat - vynch
http://www.nytimes.com/2002/07/07/magazine/what-if-it-s-all-been-a-big-fat-lie.html

======
SoftwareMaven
Single page version: [http://www.nytimes.com/2002/07/07/magazine/what-if-it-s-
all-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2002/07/07/magazine/what-if-it-s-all-been-a-
big-fat-lie.html?pagewanted=all&src=pm)

